# Wall Mounted Audio/Video Console



## papa_smurf73 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello all. I'm trying to get a material list together for a project I want to try and tackle. I found a Wall Mounted Audio/Video Console I like online, but the size is wrong, and I'm hopeful I can save some money making it on my own. Not to mention, I just want the bragging rights.  

Here's what it looks like from the front, mounted.










Courtesy of the wonderful internet, I found many breakdown photos of this piece:

http://alpha.gowfb.ca/images/Altus Weight Capacity.jpg
http://alpha.gowfb.ca/images/Altus Wire Management.jpg
http://alpha.gowfb.ca/images/Altus Cutaway.jpg

So now I'm just left with questions that may seem simple to a seasoned wood worker. I'm hopeful I can score expert advice from this awesome community. I'll post photos through the process of building it. 

*Questions*

What wood should I use?
What nails or screws should I use?
I have a table saw, a router, and a miter saw. Do I need any other special cutting tool to accompish this?
Should I sand and stain after assembly, or sand and stain before it is assembled?
I'm especially perplexed on how to create the end caps. Any suggestions on how to do this?

I'm sure I will come up with more questions. Especially when it comes time to use my router. Anyhow, thanks for reading. I look forward to sharing my progress with you, and especially look forward to your feedback/help.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Use whatever wood floats your boat.
I would use screws where needed. Mostly glued joinery.
A saw for cutting the curve would be nice.
I would sand before assembly.
End caps. That's where a saw to cut the curves would help. Band saw, scroll saw, jig saw, or coping saw would work.
Good luck 
Bye the way. Are those dinosaur eggs on the bottom shelf? lol
I would make 2 larger shelves, for components.


What wood should I use?
What nails or screws should I use?
I have a table saw, a router, and a miter saw. Do I need any other special cutting tool to accompish this?
Should I sand and stain after assembly, or sand and stain before it is assembled?
I'm especially perplexed on how to create the end caps. Any suggestions on how to do this?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

papa_smurf73 said:


> Hello all. I'm trying to get a material list together for a project I want to try and tackle. I found a Wall Mounted Audio/Video Console I like online, but the size is wrong, and I'm hopeful I can save some money making it on my own. Not to mention, I just want the bragging rights.
> 
> Here's what it looks like from the front, mounted.
> 
> ...


Lets start with a new drawing. What sizes are you wanting to alter? It'll be a good addition to my collection of drawings.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

One thing to consider when deciding on joinery methods and materials is how you plan to hang the console on the wall.

These points of suspension will have to be strong.

If I were to do this project I'd attach to the wall studs instead of relying on drywall anchors or mollies.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> If I were to do this project I'd attach to the wall studs instead of relying on drywall anchors or mollies.


Absolutely. If you want to be able to remove the thing, you might look at French Cleats - what a DIY book of mine called a _Museum Rail_.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

First, I would assume that you will attach the TV directly to the wall and not place it on the shelf. Much safer arrangement.

You do not need any nails or screws. Except those screws that will attach the shelf unit to the wall. Glue joints will provide all of the strength that is needed.

The wood is your choice for whatever looks or price point you want.

You could cut the curves in the end caps with your router. A little more work then with a saw, but not all that difficult.

I always sand before and after assembly. Staining is usually after.

George


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

daveinjersey said:


> Absolutely. If you want to be able to remove the thing, you might look at French Cleats - what a DIY book of mine called a Museum Rail.


Good call Dave. In addition to providing a solid connection to the wall the french cleat would allow the user to make all component connections from the back, then hang the unit and place the TV on top.

TVs, even the larger one are much lighter these days.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I was going to recommend a French Cleat to hang it, then I saw the 3 rd link to plans, where it shows the French Cleat.
I like using them. Just screw the wall half of it to the wall with a level. Then just set the unit on it, and a screw or two to keep it there. On the few I have done, for heavy framed mirrors, and didn't bother with any screws to hold them, as it would take a lot of effort to lift them off the cleat.


----------



## papa_smurf73 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow... Thank you all for the responses! Greatly appreciated for sure! The 4th has kept me busy, but I managed to get out and procure Wood, glue, and Stain. So at this point, it looks like I'm committed to bulding something. haha. The total came to about $100.00 (_which is what I could buy the AV/Cabinet for at Walmart_), so I feel better knowing it will be far better quality once all is said and done. 

It's amazing how much you can fit into the back of a toyota corolla. This doesn't look like much but there's about 8 boards sitting in there:










Here is the space the A/V cabinet will live:










I plan to mount it just below the light switch; under the TV. That said, the TV is about 45" wide. So the width of 45" will be the only dimension, if any, I will change in the measurements I originally posted (_though I'm certainly open to suggestions if someone thinks of something interesting to throw into the mix_). I saw Timothy was interested in creating a new drawing of the cabinet. That would be really neat. Timothy, if you have the extra time, and don't mind, it would go a long way with getting me to the finish line I'm sure. haha.... 

So I realized that I do not have any clamps, and I also need a jig saw for cutting the ends of this piece. I'm open to your suggestions. Keep in mind it will be 45" wide. Not sure if I need a clamp that wide, or if one is even made to accomodate something this wide. Can someone recommend the clamps I will need, and also recommend a decent jig saw?

I really dig the idea of the french cleat. I'll definitely read up on this.

Again, thank you all for your help. I hope I answered everyone's questions. I look forward to getting started.


----------



## papa_smurf73 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well fellas, I finally started working on this. A good friend of mine, and experienced wood-worker, helped me get my feet off the ground with this project. Its going well so far, and I'm learning a lot, thanks to him.

So I already shared pictures of the material I procured. I'll share some photos below of the material cut, and put together. The last photo I threw in shows a problem I'm having. Hopeful someone can give advice on how to fix it....

We decided to route the wood, and put it together. Kinda reminds me of an advanced version of linkin' logs...










We used wood glue and a nail gun to fit the pieces together.










I ended up purchasing a nice Dewalt Jig Saw. It was only $10.00 more than a Hitachi, so why not. Plus it looked nice with the other two Dewalt tools in my collection.... Makes me look like I know what I'm doing. lol... Aaaanyhow... The Jig Saw came in handy with cutting the end caps out. We also routed the end caps.










It's hard to see it, but I did take someone's suggestion here for installing a french cleat.










And here she is... All put together:










Now for the problem I'm having... I'm working on the end caps, and trying to round off the edges on the front... I'm using 80 grit sand paper, a Dewalt DA sander, and getting uneven results... You can kinda see the ripple above my finger... Any suggestions?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Do the sanding with a sanding block.

You'll have greater control and better results.

Power tools aren't always appropriate for every task.


----------



## papa_smurf73 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll give it a shot. I did try a block with 150 grit sand paper on it... Maybe I need a lower grit to get it to even out? The bumps appear between the soft and harder material.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

With soft woods the soft parts sand quicker than the hard, leaving the hard raised. As suggested above hand sanding or even scraping usually gives better control/results on soft woods.


----------



## papa_smurf73 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks all for the feedback! I know its been a while since I last posted, but I thought you might be interested to see the final product. I had time over labor-day weekend to wrap this up.

I took the suggestion of using a french cleat. What a solid idea. I can take the piece off the wall easily, and it has an uber solid foundation for the av cab to rest on.










I only painted what would be visible. Maybe that's a big woodworking talk forum no-no... haha... Just wanted to show off the french cleat from its side.











Added power:










Here's the mess Before:









And here's what it looks like after:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice work, looks professional...well done indeed. What's the finish?








 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice!

Great job and thanks for the update!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done. I'm thinking I might do something like this when I rewire my living room to bury all the AV wiring in the walls.


----------

